# Bad Kitty Author



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick Bruel is participating in our library's Summer Reading Club for kids! 1 of the incentives is the Bad Kitty Breakfast Bash with the author. Does anyone have kids who read this series? I think the latest is Bad Kitty For President...


----------

